# Car of choice for smoking in...



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

If I were to buy a car to have just for smoking in and cruising, I think I would chose a 1957 Studebaker Golden Hawk. What about you? '59 Eldorado?? '49 Merc??


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Cor of choice for smoking in...*

Hmm interesting thread, I'd pick a '67 Sedan Deville.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Cor of choice for smoking in...*

something with a convertable top.


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

60's Lincoln Continental ragtop


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

1962 Plymouth Valiant, one of the ugliest cars ever made. If any car deserves to smell like cigar smoke this one does.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

99 HD Roadking with a big ass windshield!!


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

My old '65 Mercury Comet was ideal for smoking in.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

No question. The 1954 Hudson Hornet.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> No question. The 1954 Hudson Hornet.


Wow! Nice car, Andy! Is that yours? And it is from the year I was born, too!


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

2006 Ford Ranger.......it's all I've got, therefore it's perfect for me! haha


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Bentley Continental GT ~ Black on Black
Dark tinted windows
Chrome rims

*Big Pimpin'!!!*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Cor of choice for smoking in...*



scottw said:


> something with a convertable top.


like my miata! but I like my altima b/c it's automatic so I can just sit back and relax. 








it's much more of a street-cruiser than my race car... lol


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Arnie said:


> Wow! Nice car, Andy! Is that yours? And it is from the year I was born, too!


A friend of mine has three of them. I just love the car.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Honda Element. No carpet to absorb the smell and ash.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

AspiringGent said:


> Honda Element. No carpet to absorb the smell and ash.


 And, perhaps the ugliest human transportation medium of all time, to boot! Great choice!

Pontiac Aztec is a close second. Between the two, it really comes down to color.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Phantom for sure.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I edit my post! 
Pagani Zonda R although I'm not sure how the heck anyone could smoke a cigar while driving that beast...

Ok I think you could smoke while driving this:
Aston Martin One-77!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The cars I currently own which is a Trooper and BMW. I just discovered a scent neutralizer called "Fresh Wave" that I put in the car and it keeps it smelling fresh and it doesn't just cover the smell but neutralizes it. We have 2 cats and 2 dogs and we keep this stuff all over the house and you'd swear we didn't have pets. If it can cover cat litter boxes,,,cigar smoke is nothing.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice! Where do you get that?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

eyesack said:


> Nice! Where do you get that?


Here is the website and it shows you the locations on where to purchase

Check this place in your area: Wild Birds Unlimited 1619 N. Kings Highway Cherry Hill NJ 08034 856-428-1200

Fresh Wave - Retail Locator


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

@[email protected] u knoz where i livez?!

edit: lol wait its in my profile... man i gotta get some sleep!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

eyesack said:


> @[email protected] u knoz where i livez?!
> 
> edit: lol wait its in my profile... man i gotta get some sleep!


 ROFL,,,you're safe as I live in Atlanta and Joisy is too far away,,even for a nice motorcycle ride. :banana:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ahaha! do you like collard greens? 
edit: lol sorry someone delete this; im totally jacking this thread lol


----------



## Drkold (Aug 7, 2009)

Aston Martin One

I wouldn't taint those insanely amazing cars with cigar smoke.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

1966 Pontiac Grand Prix. I don't have a picture handy. I used to own one...It has a big ashtray, and the center console will hold a goodly amount of cigars. Trunk's big enough to hold several dead bodies--maybe six if you really cram them in there.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Drkold said:


> Aston Martin One
> 
> I wouldn't taint those insanely amazing cars with cigar smoke.


Insanely amazing-ly priced? LOL! Hey why not? The point is to drive it like you OWN it, not like you STOLE it! hehehe! 
K, my final revision as to what car I'd choose to smoke in:








So I could take all my Puff.com brothers and have a herf-on-wheels!!!!


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

speaking of herf-on-wheels..I'd make my own ride, like this one...
Lounge | Mobile Cigar Lounge


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

teoulennon said:


> speaking of herf-on-wheels..I'd make my own ride, like this one...
> Lounge | Mobile Cigar Lounge


Wow! I just spent like a half hour on their site and watching their videos. That is entrepreneurship at its best! Great find John!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Someone else's. The accumulation of smoke would become obnoxious.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oooo yeeeeeyah! Trash the rental car!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just one...with a lot of ozone, mainly just for the picture....this is our next vehicle....not sure when....1996 S&S Masterpiece Hearse

:kev:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh shit Tony! That's sweeeeet!!!! My friend in highschool had one, decked it out with benches in the back with a killer speaker system that lined the interior. Rob Zombie signed the headliner =D. You should definitely auto-x that beast! lol!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have not got it yet...........but thats what our next vehicle is gonna be.......chatted up a few funeral directors and they say this is the one to get....its the best on the market.............how cool would a quiet stealthy 600hp be in something like that.......


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned this. If I had any car to choose from just to drive around with a stog' in my jaw, it'd be a big, pink, convertable boat of a 1950s Cadillac. That's just a classic cigar-smokin' vehicle right there.


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Man, some of these cars are real motivators.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> I can't believe nobody's mentioned this. If I had any car to choose from just to drive around with a stog' in my jaw, it'd be a big, pink, convertable boat of a 1950s Cadillac. That's just a classic cigar-smokin' vehicle right there.


Here's one for sale, but it's not pink. Sorry.

1959 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible 390/345 HP , Automatic for sale by Mecum Auction


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

5point0 said:


> I have not got it yet...........but thats what our next vehicle is gonna be.......chatted up a few funeral directors and they say this is the one to get....its the best on the market.............how cool would a quiet stealthy 600hp be in something like that.......


I honestly don't know what my reaction would be if I got smoked by one of those..I'd probably cry.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'd probably die. Oooooooooo that was a "daddy joke"... I think I'm gettin old...


----------

